# Bicycle Heaven Swap, Pgh. Pa



## Howard Gordon (Aug 25, 2018)

Today and tomorrow (Sunday).  Here are some pictures from today, Aug. 25.  Parts and bike changing hands, good weather. Havin fun.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## stoney (Aug 25, 2018)

Looks like a great day. Thanks for the pics. No Blackhawk tank anywhere?


----------



## Walter Powell (Aug 25, 2018)

Very nice Swap Meet & Show. Quite a selection of bikes of all kinds with quality parts everywhere. Bicycle Heaven, Craig and the crew did good again.


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 25, 2018)

Did a late night ride around the city with some old friends and some new friends on Friday.  It was a first for me and I had a great time.  I could hear people admiring the bikes as we rode by. 
A shout out to Kurt for lending me a ride (even though it was the girliest in his fleet)
A bunch of photos were taken by a member on the ride so I hope they make it here.
Let's do it again!


----------



## bike (Aug 26, 2018)

Thanks Howard!


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 26, 2018)

Anyone know if this bike sold and if not who owns it?
contact info?
thx!


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 26, 2018)

What was the price on the girls blue Huffman?


----------



## dogdart (Aug 26, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> Anyone know if this bike sold and if not who owns it?
> contact info?
> thx!
> 
> View attachment 859107



Assuming you mean the Ladies Schwinn ,
I acquired this bike by eay of trade


----------



## dogdart (Aug 26, 2018)

Oldnut said:


> What was the price on the girls blue Huffman?



Was not for sale


----------



## dogdart (Aug 26, 2018)

A couple of night ride pics


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 27, 2018)

More photos from our swap meet. Thanks everyone for coming in!!


----------



## mike j (Aug 27, 2018)

Get photos, Howard. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 28, 2018)

thanks Howard for the great pictures , I see Sam andWalt were there great guys to no and deel with from bicycle larry


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 28, 2018)

Looks like a good time was had by all . Thanks for taking the time to share


----------



## carbon8 (Aug 28, 2018)

Great swap, thanks for sharing and a Slingshot sighting!


----------



## kingsting (Aug 30, 2018)

Thanks for posting! Bummed I couldn't make this one as my work schedule didn't play nicely with the dates.


----------



## Sven (Aug 30, 2018)

My first swap meet. I had a great time. The folks were friendly and laid back ( unlike the big city on the east side of the state, that starts with a P.). The museum was a plus as well. it is staggering how many bicycles are in there. I took a few pictures , but it looks like Howard has covered everything. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SWPA (Sep 17, 2018)

Great show, thanks for posting pictures, met some great people...

There was a guy I talked to at the show about a bike, don't remember his name, but I saw him cruise past on the North Shore Trail yesterday at the Steelers Home Opener.

Here is a photo of him from above:





If somebody here is friends with him, can you ask him Private Message me or I can relay my contact info.

Thank you


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Sep 18, 2018)

Yes  that Dave Auth a great guy,,,,you can find on the kool Kats B.C. Pittsburgh PA / FACEBOOK ,,or Call me  Craig Morrow 412 716 4956 after noons


----------

